# Corrado 2.0T FSI build up diary



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

There it is ... 
My new project : 
Corrado VR6 1990 swap with a 2.0T FSI 
I try and try to find a build up page since couple month about 2.0T FSI swap without luck.. so I want to share with everybody that project. I'll try to put as much information as I can and try to keep it up to date with a lots of pictures and explanation.
So... have fun!

To Start i got the whole harnest from the car and a Wiring diagram and start to cut extra wire to keep only the vital ...
ECU harnest 
Cluster & Pick up coil for IMMO
Can Gateway 
Fuel Control module 
Accelerator 
Diagnostic cable 
Full harnest 








I take 15 minutes and lay all that carp down
















Most important thing... a full size wiring diagram 

















In progress... 








Couple hours after 





















































Picture of the car next week ... we had a lot of snow this week


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: Corrado 2.0T FSI build up diary ([email protected])*

Looking good so far with the wiring (wish I had something like that for my swap - flipping back and forth in the Bently was a PITA). 
What are you going to do for the engine mount - it looks like you'll have to use a side one instead of the rear like with a 1.8T?


_Modified by hallkbrd at 7:33 AM 1-26-2009_


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Corrado 2.0T FSI build up diary ([email protected])*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Corrado 2.0T FSI build up diary (hallkbrd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hallkbrd* »_Looking good so far with the wiring (wish I had something like that for my swap - flipping back and forth in the Bently was a PITA). 
What are you going to do for the engine mount - it looks like you'll have to use a side one instead of the rear like with a 1.8T?

_Modified by hallkbrd at 7:33 AM 1-26-2009_


Yes all good swap start with a understandable wiring diagram I just hate Bentley for that too many page to flip !!!
Yes I will use the original side motor mount and also hose and modify the rear one and for the front one I've got no Idea yet but it always come thru when you get there.


----------



## volkscorrados (Jan 9, 2006)

*There is the car*

So that is the car that gonna receive this implant.
















I put some Audi TT 6 spokes wheel. freshly painted with new rubber








Fresh paint will come right after the implant. Than some extra will come in soon! 
-Brake Upgrade Wilwood 4 pistons in front with 13" rotors and Mk4 caliper and carriers in the back with zimmerman crossdrilled rotor
-New Bumper front and rear (probably Rieger)
-New corrado vr6 subframe with a neuspeed swaybar.
-New prothane bushing.
-2 new motor mount from mk5 
-Zender wing install








-New polyeurethane motor mounts








Many mods to come.
Project for next week Take the vr6 motor out of it.


----------



## volkscorrados (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: There is the car (volkscorrados)*

this is what we have to take out.








New pictures coming on next week.


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: There is the car (volkscorrados)*

Where did you get the full size wiring diagram? That is awesome!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: There is the car (JettaDriverFound)*

One of my friend get them done if you want one they are for sale for about 20$







Cheap for the time it save VS Bentlay


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It looks like that poor Corrado was in dire need of rescuing, so an internet







to you sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I always find it amusing how you guys in the US hate the Bentley (ie factory) wiring diagrams, preferring instead those funny square things with the components round the edge.
Being from the UK I'm much more at home with the factory Euro-style diagrams, and hate trying to work with those wierd square US things







I'll print each page of the Bentley and stick them together to make a nice big single diagram when I'm doing something like this.
Two nations divided by a common language?








Nice build though. I'll be watching this one


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Corrado 2.0T FSI build up diary ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: There is the car ([email protected])*

That is right. I use to work with bentley put page together but with those wiring you have just 5 pages to stick together insted of 20 with bentley. 
FYI I`m in CANADA so you should say ''Three nations divided by a common language?''















thanks for looking my tread 


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:11 AM 2-22-2009_


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: There is the car ([email protected])*

Cool build does anyone have an immo defeat for the 2.0t yet, it sure would help a bit.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: There is the car (orangea2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orangea2vr6* »_Cool build does anyone have an immo defeat for the 2.0t yet, it sure would help a bit.

Yes IMMO defeat is possible on MED 9 ECU


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: There is the car ([email protected])*

Are you using an Immo defeat with yours?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: There is the car (orangea2vr6)*

probably not cause i`ve got all the hardware from the donor car but I will see when I turn the key if I need it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*pictures*

Some update picture
engine out of the car 

















Future huge size RPI 2 pieces brake disc ...







13" need to secure that motor in... just to be sure on breaking the motor don`t hit the car in front
























FOR SALE 600$ VR6 12V


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*New pict*

There is some pict of the heavy duty side motor mount !!!! belive me the motor wont hit the hood... 










































































_Modified by [email protected] at 7:58 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: pictures ([email protected])*

nice, keep us updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thats an interesting and unusual approach to the engine mounts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

props to you
what are you eliminating from the harnes*S*


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (urogolf)*

Where the engine mounts bolt to the frame look scary and look like they might be the weak point...cool build though


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Flavourless)*

They are acctualy welded in the frame and also i'm using the tranny and motor ''back'' mount so all together they will be very strong but FYI the side mount will be equipped with 95a urethane special bushing. If you look at the way the original motor mount are welded to the sub frame there you will be very scared .... 
thanks for your comments... i`ll keep posting 


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:46 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## SuperFlea (Dec 8, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (SuperFlea)*

Yes some update the project going good 
-Just finish the Tranny and engine mount (back) 
-Got the new Eurethane 90a Duro to hold that beast 
-Received stainless for downpipe, air intake and intercooler (should weld that this week end ) 
-trim cover to be sure the hood clear it and dont have a picture bus reassemble the whole frount last week end to be sure it clear the motor and YES everything is ok 
coming .... plumbing cooler line this week end fuel pump and power steering line 
Let you inform


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looking good keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperFlea (Dec 8, 2008)

Excellent, great update!


----------



## SuperFlea (Dec 8, 2008)

Will you be doing a front engine mount?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (SuperFlea)*

No front mount bracket ...no need of it... hard enought right now








Waiting to get the axles modified should get those weld by next week and get them install by next week end.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

So four motor mounts - two side and two rear? I guess that motor's not going anywhere then


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

I check all that and tought about just 3 but install just one in the back wouldnt be enought for balancing the tork. This guy want to put k04 or Bigger so can't hesitate on engine mount. The tranny is way to much on the driver side and installing just tranny or just co-driver side would be a problem under acceleration. What I could do is install the MK5 dogbone mount ( cause this one is center with the tranny ) but it would'nt clear the rack and pinion and would be hard to built without welding a pieces on it. So I figured out that is the best way to built it and it's now easy to reproduce for futur e2.0T FSI swap !!! 
Keep you inform 
Good comments are always welcome


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Un autre fou du Québec! J'adore!
Another crazy guy from Quebec. I love!
I can't wait to see/hear this car go.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Teknojnky)*

So the message is sent ....any quebec interested customers...your are welcome


----------



## tactik (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

is it Mark's rado


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tactik)*

Yes it is Volkscorrado's ( Marc )


----------



## volkscorrados (Jan 9, 2006)

yes pierre is my rado


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Corrado 2.0T FSI build up diary ([email protected])*


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Corrado 2.0T FSI build up diary ([email protected])*

Looks good keep up the good work. I know your going to use the key and cluster but are you going to delete any emmisions stuff or other coding from the ecu? Is there anything else your not using that might cause any can or limp mode problems?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Corrado 2.0T FSI build up diary (orangea2vr6)*

Yes for sure cat delete and VSS delete, if no VSS ECU get in limp mode and rev limit of 4000 RPM .


----------



## SuperFlea (Dec 8, 2008)

Whats VSS delete?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (SuperFlea)*

VSS is the Vehicule Speed Sensor, it is generate and calculated by the ABS control module and send via the Gateway. You can't find speedo cable on tranny anymore so if the ECU don't get the Vehicule Speed that mean your are supose to be on Neutral so.. Rev limit at 4000RPM. You have to disable it or connect the whole ABS and Gateway module and they also need to be fully fonctional if not .... You put ME7 injection on your project and you waste a lot of money and time ....and power.
But my Swap will be FSI all the way. 



_Modified by [email protected] at 7:45 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## SuperFlea (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome, so... that can also be disabled with Vag-Com?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (SuperFlea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperFlea* »_Awesome, so... that can also be disabled with Vag-Com?

You can't with VAG-COM, with a CHIPPED files only


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

why not fully weld the mounts to the frame rail. Not to mention some of the welds look cold where you welded them to the frame rail..I personally would fully weld them to the frame instead of just welding them in spots.


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Flavourless)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

i think your motormounts look pretty good- just paint them


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (Fusor2)*

Actually those mounts are the test one. I did the drawing and wait for the laser cut final mount to be done and after powder coated. 
Welding wise they are now fully welded to the frame when I taked the picture they were just install to adjust motor and drive axles. 
I'll take new picture pretty soon. But for now we are waitng for the Reiger bumper to get in so we can fit intercooler and stainless piping.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_VSS is the Vehicule Speed Sensor, it is generate and calculated by the ABS control module and send via the Gateway. You can't find speedo cable on tranny anymore so if the ECU don't get the Vehicule Speed that mean your are supose to be on Neutral so.. Rev limit at 4000RPM. You have to disable it or connect the whole ABS and Gateway module and they also need to be fully fonctional if not .... You put ME7 injection on your project and you waste a lot of money and time ....and power.
But my Swap will be FSI all the way. 


I suggest hooking up the wheel speed sensors, and plug the ABS module in, but dont have it functioning (hooked up to brakes) and just hide the module in either the wheel well or behind the dash, thats what plenty of people do. Hook up the CANbus and you shoud be good to go








Or you could tune it out obviously. And since you work for Uni, its not going to cost you an arm and a leg like it will for me


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Update*

There is new picture of the MAP flange that I get done CNC`d with the turbo outlet and exaust flange. 
BTW... for the next person how want to comment my motor mount design please post the way YOU would fit a FSI with the original 6 speed tranny with stock motor mount. Just curious to find out if people know wath they talking about 
...


----------



## Seventhundersrx (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Corrado 2.0T FSI build up diary (Mtl-Marc)*

nice build!! I love my 2.0 FSI


----------



## SuperFlea (Dec 8, 2008)

*Cough*


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (SuperFlea)*

subscribed. Good work thus far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SgregVanliewC (Jun 5, 2007)

BTW... for the next person how want to comment my motor mount design please post the way YOU would fit a FSI with the original 6 speed tranny with stock motor mount. Just curious to find out if people know wath they talking about
good for you man, i hate when people sit and bash on stuff and have nothing to back it up (dont know this for fact, just saying) keep up the good work...i love seeing new tech. in old chassis.


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

im more curious as to the software. thats not easy stuff to crack. i work with it I know. how does one bypass the abs through gateway. do you basicly tell it "dont worry about that abs its A ok"!?


----------



## SuperFlea (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*

I researched that and contacted APR. Looks like they can take care of that stuff for you. I need an IMMO defeat for my swap.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psycopathicryda* »_im more curious as to the software. thats not easy stuff to crack. i work with it I know. how does one bypass the abs through gateway. do you basicly tell it "dont worry about that abs its A ok"!?

You just make the ECU not rely on the ABS system if you do an ECU flash. With OEM ECU, it is always relying on inputs from the wheel speed sensors and vehicle speed sensor. If something is off with these, then its going to think that the car is doing something its not supposed to, or broken and it goes into limp mode. Unfortunately, tuning is expensive from places like APR, C2, Unitronics etc. (ive gotten quotes).
So what plenty of people do is just plug everything in, but not have it functional, so the ECU is still getting proper inputs, this is the cheapest route.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_

So what plenty of people do is just plug everything in, but not have it functional, so the ECU is still getting proper inputs, this is the cheapest route.

Yes it is the easiest way to do it it but not proper to a real swap... I like to get the swap done the best way without let anything so so or not fonctional. Like My nickname say I'm pretty backed up for software bypass and Immo defeat but in that swap i'll try to see what is needed or not by the ECU and programmed it the way I want .... ABS is a bad thing for Limp mode but it,s easy to delete. So my swap is gonna be FSI all the way ...

BTW bumper is coming next week so we will be able to weld the front mount intercooler and start that car probably in a week or so. 

Keep looking....


----------



## Mike84 (Jul 25, 2007)

This is terrific!
Im from AU, i have a 2.0 FSI non turbo that i am planning to put in a golf mk1, but am having trouble finding parts as i have no loom or ECM's to go with it.
Does the MED9.1 have variant coding that can be changed to disable features?


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (Mike84)*

bump for updates.


----------



## adamea1635 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*

Yeah what is going on with this sweet build.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (adamea1635)*

long long long time ago ( mid March ) we order a Reiger kit from RPI equipped and now they shipped it and we are supose to receive it on monday to FINALLY fit the FMIC and start the engine. Need 10 hours to finish and let you know how it work ... after the car is going on paint job ...oups I mean MAJOR paint job









As far as the project is going everything is flawless drive axles are install and engine is in place just some Stainless TIG welding to complete the 3" downpipe and FMIC 
Keep looking it"s coming ....


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_long long long time ago ( mid March ) we order a Reiger kit from RPI equipped and now they shipped it and we are supose to receive it on monday to FINALLY fit the FMIC and start the engine. Need 10 hours to finish and let you know how it work ... after the car is going on paint job ...oups I mean MAJOR paint job









As far as the project is going everything is flawless drive axles are install and engine is in place just some Stainless TIG welding to complete the 3" downpipe and FMIC 

Keep looking it"s coming ....










bump for pics of it all.


----------



## Capt.Slow (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psycopathicryda* »_

bump for pics of it all.









For real. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (liljrab)*

wellllll . . . updates?


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: (VolksEffect)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

u dead?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*

No i,m not dead just really busy and don't have a lot of time to write on the Vortex but.... good new I started the Engine yesterday







Running FSI all the way. I'll post some pict as soon as I get time later this week.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Any more updates on this build?


----------



## FaTT mk1 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice thread! updates??
I took on a job today to put a new TSI engine into an A1 chassis, was weird looking at the engine with no timing belt on show








Ive done a few r32 and 1.8t swaps and either im reading the TSI wiring diagram wrong or VW have made this wiring swap PRETTY DAMN EASY!!


----------



## MKhamiII (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: (FaTT mk1)*

would love to see if this ever made it to life.


----------



## rofsky (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (Sherbrook[email protected]itronic.ca)*

Hey Sherbrooke, I just got a 2006 gti 2.0 fsi turbo, 6spd front end, harness, cluster, pedal, etc, putting it in my 92 vr6 slc, I could really use some help, and would love to buy some motor mounts from you if you have them? I notice you had the others laser cut? There was another guy who did the fsi in the corrado, I found him on vortex but he uses the stock front mount, I think becuase he used the 5spd trans, so I can't imagine building the mounts any different than you did for the fsi 6spd. Can I pm you for some help? I have a few questions. Thanks.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (rofsky)*

bump for _any_ new info.


----------



## rofsky (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

Hey Guys, I have started a new thread for my swap, same as sherbrooks for the most part, and he will be helping me with a custom harness and tune! I am so excited ! Jean you are a champion!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...78838
I will put as much details as I can on my thread as it goes on.
Arthur


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (rofsky)*

Thanks rofsky, I never tought my thread was alive!! but for all those guys who look at this thread and asked '' did he get it to work'' ...Yes I did!!! Got to much work with my new company.. http://www.raceline-ws.com so the problem that I faced was lack of time to take picture.... the guy came pick up is car car before I get any Video or new picture. 
Good luck rofsky and I`m anxious to count you on the rare guy`s who start those engine... be sure you will have ALL the support from me anytime during this project


----------



## Airwolf2 (Apr 24, 2008)

*TFSI engine wiring diagram*

Are you still able to get hold of these wiring diagrams! Could really do with one!


----------

